# Site Updates & Changes for 2/13 - Report bugs here.



## Chris (Feb 13, 2008)

Site Updates & Changes for 2/13

*Signatures*
Signature permissions have been changed. The IMG and QUOTE tags are no longer available. You can now upload an image for your signature in your UserCP, and the forum will automatically insert it into your sig. This prevents externally hosted signatures from being red-X's and keeps things neat. Current quoted signatures will be visited by the Signature Fairy soon.

*New Profile Interface & Friends List*

The User Profile interface has been completely rewritten. Gear Details are still missing, but in the works to return. You can now have a friends list (ala Myspace) and all of your Social Groups listed on your profile along with your rep. Additionally, Member Albums have been added which tie to your profile and allow you to upload personal pics that will be viewed on your profile page. here are quite a few other changes, including the ability to leave comments for members so please check it out. To manage your buddy-requests, click Contacts & Friends under *Networking* in your UserCP.

Check My Profile Out for an example of the new setup.

*Social Groups!*
You can view the list of all social groups by clicking here. Groups are created by myself and the mods, so if you would like to suggest a group, please post your request in the sticky. You can tie images from your member album into your group's page, and it has a mini-messageboard for comments among your group members. Check it out!

Sevenstring.org - Social Groups

*Tags*
The old thread tag system has been chucked in lieu of vBulletin's new native integrated system. As I type this I have no idea how the fuck it works, but let's pretend everyone likes it. I'll update this when I dig into it. All the old-system tags have been migrated.

Edit: The new system works now. Only the OP may tag threads, and the tags will be listed below, and in the tag cloud. This prevents people like Dave from tagging everything with "Short People Rule" in an attempt to boost google coverage.

*Post Thanks and User Reputations*
Are currently disabled until I can figure out why the hell the hack breaks my database. When they come back, there will be another tab in your profile page that will list all the times you've been thanked. This WILL come back at some point, it will be awhile however as I have no idea what the hell the problem is.

The stupid-ass popup when you leave someone a rep will go away shortly as well. It's a stock feature of vB that I disabled ages ago, and I need to remember how I did it. May you recieve the same reputation in return in the meantime.

*Chris is a bad Admin*
Some of you are having deja-vu reading this. That's because I broke the forums, restored them, and then broke them again. I'm sorry. Blame Drew. All posts from today up to this point are poofed. Even the ones you made after the old ones poofed. Special thanks to Kevan for cheering me up on the phone while I restored shit for the upteenth time.

That's all for now. Please report any bugs/broken images/shit that just plain doesn't work here.


----------



## Michael (Feb 13, 2008)

I woke up and SS.org was down. I started to get cold. 

Glad it's back up.  And wow, the new profiles are flash.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 13, 2008)

Shit, I almost pass away in the past hours. Nice it's back


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Site Updates & Changes for 2/13
> 
> *Signatures*
> Signature permissions have been changed. The IMG and QUOTE tags are no longer available. You can now upload an image for your signature in your UserCP, and the forum will automatically insert it into your sig. This prevents externally hosted signatures from being red-X's and keeps things neat. Current quoted signatures will be visited by the Signature Fairy soon.



Test...

Ahh Good. Still gots it.  I was wondering when you'd finally do something about it.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 13, 2008)

That damn Drew! 

Thanks again! I actually had to dig out a guitar and play some!


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2008)

Scott said:


> Test...
> 
> Ahh Good. Still gots it.  I was wondering when you'd finally do something about it.





I did make you a Lefty group to compensate.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm, well red Xs are bad, oh well...gotta fix my sig.


ahhhh ok we can still choose where it goes, cool


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> I did make you a Lefty group to compensate.





So I guess you're like, an honorary member eh?


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 13, 2008)

It's lookin good.


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

Uploading a picture from a photobucket URL didn't work. I'm not sure if you can only upload pics to a group from the album?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kudos on all of these cool changes Chris!


----------



## Durero (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Kudos on all of these cool changes Chris!


+1 

And kudos for hosting this damn addictive place


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

Slight bug of little importance: The formating/spacing on the profile page is a little funky and too spread out.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm really missing "my thread" function.


----------



## SeanC (Feb 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm really missing "my thread" function.



+1, thats what I was looking for when I noticed the profile changes.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm really missing "my thread" function.



It's under the "Statistics" tab


----------



## SeanC (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's under the "Statistics" tab



Yeah I actually just saw that right after I posted


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 14, 2008)

The Bier thread is somewhat redundant at the end, Chris.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

Pretty cool. Nice work, Chris!


----------



## muffgoat (Feb 14, 2008)

Hoorays for Sevenbook!!! or is it Mystring??


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's under the "Statistics" tab



Yeah I know, but I want it back under the quick links section.


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris, what's the point of having a StumbleUpon button for a forum that requires registration? StumbleUpon isn't a social bookmarking site. And I guess the same also applies to Digg.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I lost a PM or two? I'm not sure but I've been talking to turmoil, got a PM today which was a dupe of one a few days back or so and lost the last PM or 2. Doesn't matter since the transaction was already done though.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 14, 2008)

I got a replica PM from JJ that he sent the day before yesterday 

Maybe JJ's just high on huffin' panties?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice ideas! This'll be really useful when it comes to organising meet-ups before shows and the like.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I got a replica PM from JJ that he sent the day before yesterday
> 
> Maybe JJ's just high on huffin' panties?



Those would be some SERIOUSLY questionable panties...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Those would be some SERIOUSLY questionable panties...



Consider who we're talking about


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Consider who we're talking about



This is truth.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww my post in this thread got murdered again!  Just wanted to re-iterate that I *REALLY* appreciate all the hard work you put into the site Chris.  Hope you're not pulling you hair out bro!


----------



## Groff (Feb 14, 2008)

I was wondering why a lot of posts from the past day or two have gone bye bye. heh.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I got a replica PM from JJ that he sent the day before yesterday
> 
> Maybe JJ's just high on huffin' panties?



PM's that were "new" when I did the last backup will be new again, because of the rollback.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Chris, what's the point of having a StumbleUpon button for a forum that requires registration? StumbleUpon isn't a social bookmarking site. And I guess the same also applies to Digg.



That's a default vB feature that I'll be editing, though Digg will say.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I know, but I want it back under the quick links section.



If you can format your request in a fashion other than "Waaah" I'll take care of it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Slight bug of little importance: The formating/spacing on the profile page is a little funky and too spread out.



In what browser, and what resolution? If you're running widescreen, it's going to spread out a bit. It has to work in all resolutions and on all monitor sizes.


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I got a replica PM from JJ that he sent the day before yesterday



I got one of those too.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2008)

Any chance of a Texas ss.org group?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

Durero said:


> And kudos for hosting this damn addictive place



 Damn right.


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 14, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Damn right.



I'll second that.

Also, What about a H&S 7-string users social-group?

Like - just for me


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Also, What about a H&S 7-string users social-group?
> 
> Like - just for me



Clearly, sir, there are better places to post this request.


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris said:


> May you recieve the same reputation in return in the meantime.



May you recieve twice the number. You say true, I say thankya!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2008)

so many changes! but, all good


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm diggin it!


----------



## Stitch (Feb 15, 2008)

This place sucks, and i totally love it. 

You're a fucking legend, Chris.

(NUDE MAN went to plan, btw. )


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 15, 2008)

New features yay!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Chris, what's the point of having a StumbleUpon button for a forum that requires registration? StumbleUpon isn't a social bookmarking site. And I guess the same also applies to Digg.



The social bookmarking submission links now only show in the Featured areas (interviews, gear reviews, etc). 

Please note that if you do submit posts in there (especially Digg) it's good juju for ss.org as a whole, as it gets the word out for our interviews, reviews and tech sections.  So if you do have an account on one of these sites, please Digg-away at the content in there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

Another mini-mod that I figured would be useful, if you check a user's profile out, it will now show their local date/time in the top right (mini-stats) block.


----------



## Lee (Feb 16, 2008)

The local info is sweet


----------



## dpm (Feb 16, 2008)

There's this Mercenary video that keeps appearing everywhere


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 16, 2008)

Not being able to use one-character (and you know what character I'm talking about) tags sucks.


----------



## plyta (Feb 18, 2008)

Before the updates users had a special column in CP where they could list your sevenstring guitars, ordinary guitars, gear and other stuff. Is that neat thingy gone for ever?


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, that'll be back, I just have to sort out how to code it into the new setup.



the first post in this thread said:


> Gear Details are still missing, but in the works to return.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 19, 2008)

I had the forumspy running and saw this:




.
Look the the last four messages. There's crosstalk among the summaries. 

Running Safari 3.0.4 on OS X 10.5.2, in case it's a browser issue.

Ray


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 19, 2008)

I cannot stay logged in for extended ammounts of time. It keeps asking, me to log again and again and again.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

ElRay said:


> I had the forumspy running and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just does that from time to time, a refresh will almost always fix it. It happens when the new post rate is faster than the AJAX refresh can keep up with.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;889717 said:


> I cannot stay logged in for extended ammounts of time. It keeps asking, me to log again and again and again.



Clear your cache/cookies, and make sure the Save? box is checked when you login.


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have the same problem unless I click the Save? box. I just can't do that when I'm on a school computer or something like that. I post a lot at school. ss.org is supporting my education  or should I say keeping me from it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Yeah, I have the same problem unless I click the Save? box. I just can't do that when I'm on a school computer or something like that. I post a lot at school. ss.org is supporting my education  or should I say keeping me from it.



It's not really a "problem" if you're telling the site not to save it.


----------

